# Just Makes Me Sick



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I was talking with a friend today about how our ideas differ from others in the way dogs are raised. I found out one of the top show breeders in Texas keeps hers in crates, and lets them out twice a day for potty time. She feeds them only a certain amount at a certain time so she can control when they potty.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

so sad...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

which breeder??? so curious....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is cruel!!!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I am be unpopular for this but.... I agree with feeding your dog a certian amount at a certian time. It builds a routine that everyone is used to and you also know when they have to go outside. And I want to clarify are they only let out of their crate twice a day or just let outside twice a day to go potty. Also what size "crate"? before I comment on that.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just to add something, I've heard about some breeders having a hundred dogs in their basement and this that and the other thing. I visited one who I had heard tons of bad things about and they had about 20 dogs, all well cared for, rotating free in the house and in nice sized crates, plus a nice area outside. So much for their basement full of dogs. 

Moral of the story: Don't believe everything your hear. A lot of badmouthing goes on.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Just as in anything else, there are good ones and bad ones. I think that regulating food isn't necessarily a bad thing, but if the poor animals are confined to their crates all day, and only let out twice, then that's not good. Even though Maltese is a low activity breed, they still need exercise. Does she have a dog run or a play area for them? I understand that certain circumstances may require long crating times, but to be let out only twice a day to me is not enough time out of the crate.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 12 2005, 09:04 AM
> *I am be unpopular for this but.... I agree with feeding your dog a certian amount at a certian time.  It builds a routine that everyone is used to and you also know when they have to go outside.    <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51768*


[/QUOTE]
I agree with feeding at a certain time. It is the only let out of their crates twice a day I don't agree with.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Nothing wrong with giving food at certain times of a day to build routine, but to give them a certain amount to control their potty sounds cruel. So she's not feeding them enough. OH well. You never know.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Alot of ppl.feed thier babies two times a day in recomended amounts.It does help to have a routine maybe "control" is just a bad word for it.I feed my babies this way per my vet. To make sure they do not become overweight,and it helped with potty training.I also question the crate though.I loved the create way of training when potty training.Once they were trained though that was the end of the crate.I know breeders use them and hopefully what JMM said rings true.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I agree with feeding twice a day...but Lacey doesn't. She gets a measured amount in the morning when I wake up and she eats it during the day. I finally figured out that she eats most of it at 4 am. Don't know why but that is when she gets up from bed, goes into the kitchen and eats most of her food. She then comes back to bed and sleeps until I get up. Tried giving her the food right before I go to bed but she didn't want to eat the fresh food. She is a silly little girl so I figure as long as she is happy and eating I'm not messing with her routine. As far as hearing about that breeder in Texas I would want to see for my own eyes before I believed. A few weeks ago there was a thread on her about Brittany Spears. Now I for one don't know her so I have a really hard time believing that she is not a good doggy mommy without proof...not from the National Enquirer.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

My dogs have free access to food and water at all times, 24/7. They also have free access to our apartment, 24/7. And, they regulate THEMSELVES when it comes to pooping. They both wait until I come home during break and take them out for their walks. They also hold their morning pee until then. They don't have to, they have places to go inside, but they want to. In the afternoon and the evenings, Little C will piddle on her piddle pad and Sir N will pee on the bathroom floor. If it is a rainy day, they HOLD their poo until the next day. Now we'll see how long they hold it--just found out that I have bronchitis AND a cold that are both going after my asthma and this IS the month of yellow dust. Argh. So, we won't be going on walks for awhile. I'm hoping that they won't hold more than one day will just go in the house. Sir N will give up and go on the bathroom floor, but Little C? She's the wild card. She'll probably hold it till she makes herself sick.

Anyway, perhaps it is necessary with very young puppies, but I certainly don't think that it is necessary with older dogs to only give them food at certain times to make them poo at certain times. At least anyway, it certainly isn't necessary for me.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles had food available to him all day. I worry about putting food out at a certain time due to the fact that if something should happen and I can't be home at feeding time. 

He holds his poop until I get home and if I can't be here when I should, he is welcome to poop in the kitchen (this has not had to happen yet).


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I would not post information unless backed up by known facts. I can tell you first hand that people in the show world like to start rumors. Someone tried to make something out of my having some of the dogs I do. My gosh, I do rescue, and the first thing I do is take them for a spay. I don't foster males.
I was very tired and stressed with paperwork last night when I made the post. I was downright mad when I heard what I did, and I acted before I thought. To say my mind was tired with the long day is no excuse, but I guess saying my brain was fried for the day may apply. I do not crate my dogs here, and wonder about people who have so many that they have to crate them for most of the day (except when in show coat, and then I prefer an x-pen). It is a personal thing with me. I also want mine to be able to go relieve themself when their body dictates. I've done free feeding for over 30 years without any problem. I like to go to the refrigerator and graze, and I give my dogs the same option. I want mine snuggling close to me, not in a cage. I rarely sit without having at least two in my lap, sometime more. If I had wanted to get nasty with it, I could have posted a name, as well as more facts. I do regret that I put a state as someone did send an email asking if it was a certain breeder--it wasn't. In fact, it's not anyone I've read about on Spoiled Maltese. I guess we all have our own way of caring for our dogs. For me, I just don't plan to ever have so many that I have to stack them in crates.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

thats sad..







not the feeding twice daily thing, but the no playtime thing.. it kind of takes the joy out of having a malt, imo


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't treat my toys a lot different than I would a large breed dog. That means they can hold their urine and bowels for a few hours and we eat on a schedule...imagine free feeding a labrador! You'd run out of food long before the dog stopped eating! 

When I have 4 or more dogs in the house, I rotate them. Everyone has some crate time and everyone has house time. That is safest for my dogs and allows me to give everyone individual attention. My dogs are certainly not neglected or abused and get right in their crates happily (other than Jonathan LOL who does nothing happily unless it is sitting on your lap and even then he'll grumble for affect). 

I agree that being crated 23/24 hours a day is wrong...but, I know many dogs who live in a kennel situation quite happily. They are exercised, fit, healthy, and emotionally stable. They are happy, well-adjusted dogs. Not all kennel situations are bad.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww that is sad


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 12 2005, 09:19 PM
> *I don't treat my toys a lot different than I would a large breed dog. That means they can hold their urine and bowels for a few hours and we eat on a schedule...imagine free feeding a labrador! You'd run out of food long before the dog stopped eating!
> 
> When I have 4 or more dogs in the house, I rotate them. Everyone has some crate time and everyone has house time. That is safest for my dogs and allows me to give everyone individual attention. My dogs are certainly not neglected or abused and get right in their crates happily (other than Jonathan LOL who does nothing happily unless it is sitting on your lap and even then he'll grumble for affect).
> ...


[/QUOTE]
































as the owner of a choc lab I couldn't agree more he would til he blew up... he got in the food bin one time he looked like a tick his body was so swollen from over eating.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Our family has had Labs for over 25 years. I have two right now who were pulled from a shelther and have been here two years. Free feeding works for them too. Sure, they will overeat at first, but then they learn that the food is there, and they eat what they want and no more. I've gone round and round with this issue with a friend, and she finally realized that my dogs are healthy, not overweight, and have sense enough to eat what is good for them and leave the rest for later.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I think the biggest reason I prefer feeding twice a day:

It eliminates any arguements over who is going to eat how much at any given time. 

I know exactly how much each dog ate and if one is off his feed for any reason I know right away so I can watch for any other signs something may be wrong. 

It helps with our schedule. We are always there to let them out after they have eaten. We did obdience with Ranger our lab and weight pull w/ Boca our pitbull. I knew 2.5 hours after they ate they had to go, so they always were ready for the event. 

And it allowed us to keep them in top shape we knew they where getting just the right amount of food. Not to much nor to little. And it helped eliminate some of the factros that cause bloat. I know bloat isn't a concern in malts but it large breeds with big chests it is. You do not want alot of exercise after eating.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

We used to free feed Miko. However, once some behavior issues came up, we were advised by trainers to feed him twice a day. I hesitate to say the next part because it may make us seem cruel....but we have to make him do commands for each piece of kibble! This seems cruel but he now is more obedient and we are having less serious behavior problems.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 13 2005, 11:36 AM
> *We used to free feed Miko.  However, once some behavior issues came up, we were advised by trainers to feed him twice a day.  I hesitate to say the next part because it may make us seem cruel....but we have to make him do commands for each piece of kibble!  This seems cruel but he now is more obedient and we are having less serious behavior problems.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52230*


[/QUOTE]

I had to do that for Lexi too. My trainer called it Nothing is Free. She had to work for everything. It worked pretty good. We still have problems occasionally. I'm no longer doing it but at the time it did help.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 13 2005, 11:36 AM
> *We used to free feed Miko.  However, once some behavior issues came up, we were advised by trainers to feed him twice a day.  I hesitate to say the next part because it may make us seem cruel....but we have to make him do commands for each piece of kibble!  This seems cruel but he now is more obedient and we are having less serious behavior problems.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52230*


[/QUOTE]

I don't think that's cruel at all. It is one of our most important responsibilties as pet parents is to teach our dogs basic obedience and manners just as we teach our real kids how to behave. I think it is much more cruel not to teach or dogs to be canine good citizens.

So many dogs end up in shelters or in rescue because they aren't housebroken, bark incessantly and disturb neighbors, or worse, bite someone. It's so sad to see these dogs discarded for developing behavior problems that most likely could have been prevented.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks!







I do think that the ultimate goal we are trying to achieve (of Miko being a better behaved dog) is worth the effort. It was part of "Nothing in Life is Free" approach. It seems to me that Miko eats better too when he is on 2 meals a day. He used to be such a picky eater but now he will actually eat his food most of the time. He does get snacks but has to 'work' for them as well. What's funny is that he seems to enjoy doing commands, b/c I think he likes the attention and praise he gets in return. 

I also think crate training (and limited time in it) can work well for training. We never crated Miko but only because I used to be gone for too many hours while he was a little puppy and I didn't think he could his bladder could hold it in for that long.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Apr 13 2005, 12:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that's cruel at all. It is one of our most important responsibilties as pet parents is to teach our dogs basic obedience and manners just as we teach our real kids how to behave. I think it is much more cruel not to teach or dogs to be canine good citizens.

So many dogs end up in shelters or in rescue because they aren't housebroken, bark incessantly and disturb neighbors, or worse, bite someone. It's so sad to see these dogs discarded for developing behavior problems that most likely could have been prevented.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52241
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is why some of us have fosters that have been with us way too long--their behavior is just so bad from lack of training as a pup that they are extremely hard to place. These dogs then take up our spaces where we could help others as a true rescuer knows their limit on numbers.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi is a furbaby so maxi is treated as if i gave birth to him i do not follow all these ridiculous schedules maxi has food available to him all day long he has fresh bowls of bottled water changed 3 times a day he has his bowl of kibble always available he has snacks on his tray and i give him his fresh bowl of lamb and rice with fresh broiled chicken cut up on top in the morning he very rarely eats it when i get home i throw it away and refresh the bowl he eats that around 3pm and about 6ish i give him a half of bowl as i notice the less in the bowl the more he will eat weird huh...Maxi is a very friendly baby he goes to the bathroom when he has too sometimes more in the morning it varies i dont have a schedule when i go so i dont expect maxi too, he very rarely makes mistakes when he does i never ever yell at him since they are very far and few between maybe others believe in a regiment but i dont and it works well for me and maxi


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 13 2005, 11:36 AM
> *We used to free feed Miko.  However, once some behavior issues came up, we were advised by trainers to feed him twice a day.  I hesitate to say the next part because it may make us seem cruel....but we have to make him do commands for each piece of kibble!  This seems cruel but he now is more obedient and we are having less serious behavior problems.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52230*


[/QUOTE]


why do you have to make him do commands to be able to eat i dont understand that way of training thats like some one saying to you do a dance and you can eat your sandwich , i bring maxi up differently i guess although my friend does the same with her toy poodle and he is the smartest thing so i mean people come up to maxi and always want to pet him and stuiff he never goes after them he is a good boy i guess im not into bringing maxi up as a dog he to me is like i said my furbaby i may sound crazzy to some but trust me im normal i just adore my baby and i don't get into the whole regimented process


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom+Apr 13 2005, 11:45 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why do you have to make him do commands to be able to eat i dont understand that way of training thats like some one saying to you do a dance and you can eat your sandwich , i bring maxi up differently i guess although my friend does the same with her toy poodle and he is the smartest thing so i mean people come up to maxi and always want to pet him and stuiff he never goes after them he is a good boy i guess im not into bringing maxi up as a dog he to me is like i said my furbaby i may sound crazzy to some but trust me im normal i just adore my baby and i don't get into the whole regimented process
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52261
[/B][/QUOTE]

I really don't need to defend myself. However, just so you know, its not a way of "training", but its modifying a negative behavior such as issues with packing order or aggression issues. Its not a "whole rigemented process" and its far from having to do a" dance for a sandwhich". If we don't do it, then he would probably at some point need to be put to sleep because he has dominance and aggression issues. And no, he doesn't go after people (in fact he is extremely friendly and sweet) but if I don't do something about his problems at home, at some point he probably would. I didn't make this up. This is recommended by a lot of behaviorist/trainers. So before you criticize me for doing it, you should know that I have this dog (who is really our baby) best interest at heart.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is a site that explains the Nothing In Life Is Free program


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow I feel like a drill instructor now. My son doesn't even have it that good, he too has a routine he follows on when he eats, sleeps, and goes to school. I wanted to clear things up on one thing. When I say I know when my dogs have to go out because they are on a schedule that doesn't mean if we are sitting on the couch and they go to the door I won't let them out because it isn't "time". It just helps us a busy family keep track of everyone and acts a check and balance system I know who is eating how much. It also is a bonding time, they know they eat, they go outside, they playball for a hour. I tend to think they rather enjoy the pattern.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

NILIF is a very well-accepted part of many behavior modification programs. I highly recommend it to clients as well as people online. 

Dogs are dogs...and out of control dogs get killed. That's the bottom line. Some people and some dogs do just fine without a schedule and rules. Most dogs require order in their lives.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree 100%. We have to remember that dogs, even Maltese, are pack creatures, not human babies. Instinctively, they want to know who their pack leader is. It makes them feel safe and comfortable to know their place in the pack and abide by the rules. Crate training is a good example of this. Some may think of it as punishment, but anyone who has a crate trained dog will tell you how their dog will go to his crate when he wants to feel safe and secure. Dogs thrive on schedule and routine. They like things to be predictable - it's safe. Self preservation is one of their strongest instincts.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 13 2005, 03:27 PM
> *I agree 100%. We have to remember that dogs, even Maltese, are pack creatures, not human babies. Instinctively, they want to know who their pack leader is. It makes them feel safe and comfortable to know their place in the pack and abide by the rules. Crate training is a good example of this. Some may think of it as punishment, but anyone who has a crate trained dog will tell you how their dog will go to his crate when he wants to feel safe and secure. Dogs thrive on schedule and routine.  They like things to be predictable - it's safe. Self preservation is one of their strongest instincts.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52287*


[/QUOTE]

Mine have always been crate trained. K & C go in theirs willingly. Many times during the night I'll notice that Kallie has left my bed and is in her crate. Catcher sees Kallie get in bed with me at bedtime but he trots right in to his crate, where he sleeps until early morning, when I let him in my bed. Often, I'll be in the kitchen and wonder where Kallie is and there she is in her crate. I use the large wire crates and it is hardly any different, comfort-wise, than if they were lying on the floor without the crate there.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Before I started the NILIF program and doing obedience training with Lexi she was getting a little out of control. She would growl and bite at me sometimes. She is now a lot better. Our obedience class is done with and I'm going to keep up the training at home. That seems to help her remember who is really in charge.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This is just my opinion, based on things that I've read and personal experience: Small dogs need to be treated like dogs. They are not human children. They want the structure that comes from being in a pack. We are their pack and we must set rules which they must follow. I have lived with a dog that was taught from the beginning that she (the dog) was the baby and, I'm telliing you, she was in control and we were too inexperienced to know how to take control back. When she died at 14 we got Jolie and vowed to learn from our experience. We adore Jolie, and she is a member of the family, but she eats when we feed her, she goes out when we take her, and she loves her crate (and the door is never shut). She is not the boss of us. Our puppies are wonderful, but they are also not in charge. I applaud OKW and Lexismom for taking control of their situations in order to foster better mannered dogs. That method is not necessary for us right now, but if it becomes necessary I will certainly look into it!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

On the other forum, for a brief period of time (until somebody got nasty), there was a thread called 'sophie bit my daughter'. This woman decided to give her dog up because she bit her daughter and was showing aggression towards her children.







I really don't want this to happen to Miko. The training we are currently doing is working extremely well. Anyhow, as Msmagnolia said, they really should be treated like dogs to some extent (even though we love them as if they are our children). 

Once again, I hijacked a thread. My apologies.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The Culture Clash is a wonderful book to read especially for first time dog owners. It really explains how dogs think and how to train them using that knowledge. One of the points Donaldson makes early on that many owners make the mistake of treating their dog like a human baby and pay they price later on. I think it's especially an easy trap to fall into with Maltese and other toy dogs.

The MO thread was so sad. When Sophie's mom announced her decision to turn Sophie over to rescue, I doubt she had even talked to any rescue groups yet. Most of the Maltese rescue groups, like Northcentral, will not take a dog who has bitten. They just can't take the risk. A dog whose behavior is allowed to escalate to the point of biting is basically given a death sentence. Passing the problem on to another person just shifts the responsibility but very often doesn't solve the problem, especially because former owners usually aren't totally honest with potential adopters. A gal who works in my doctor's office adopted a 3 year old Maltese a few years back who was being given up supposedly because of a divorce. She displayed aggressive (food protectiveness, etc.) behavior right away, but they didn't think it was that serious until her husband rolled over into "her" space in the bed one night and she darn near took his nose off! So she was passed on to some other unsuspecting person......


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I guess its a personal choice i bring maxi up almost like a skin baby when you say crates make some babies feel safe i am the one that makes maxi feel safe and thats the way i want it to be my friend is the same way with her baby my neighbors with there 2 sister cocka poos are bringing them up the same way
maxi will be 19 months next tuesday he is a very mild mannered maltese
he has his moments but most of the time he really is a good boy, of late he expresses himself when he wants to go out he comes and tells me if he wants one of his treats he goes to where they are and will let me know, he is good about the wee pads he actually prefers to go outside which is a good thing... when he see's other fur babies in the park he is always friendly people can fuss over maxi and he doesnt react scared. I do not have children so i am 150% dedicated to maxi 
some on here have families ( meaning husband , children) i do not other than my boyfriend...Maxi is my world
which is how i want it to be.........He has a dog walker he knows my schedule
so like i said its personal choice, im not to much into the training rules
because to me i feel he is perfect... The only thing i have an issue with is that i can't let him off the leash he doesnt know the command stay my friends baby will not leave her side so she doesnt have this issue, maxi is as fast as lightening and off a leash i do not know what he would do
they are opening up this summer a dog run and i plan on taking him there to so he can run free (within fences) and i will try and see if i can clicker train him to stop when i press the clicker
anyway thats all


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Apr 14 2005, 09:06 AM
> *I guess its a personal choice i bring maxi up almost like a skin baby when you say crates make some babies feel safe i am the one that makes maxi feel safe and thats the way i want it to be my friend is the same way with her baby my neighbors with there 2 sister cocka poos are bringing them up the same way
> maxi will be 19 months next tuesday he is a very mild mannered maltese
> he has his moments but most of the time he really is a good boy, of late he expresses himself when he wants to go out he comes and tells me if he wants one of his treats he goes to where they are and will let me know, he is good about the wee pads he actually prefers to go outside which is a good thing... when he see's other fur babies in the park he is always friendly people can fuss over maxi and he doesnt react scared.  I do not have children so i am 150% dedicated to maxi
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is not how clicker training works. The clicker is like a camera...it captures the behavior you want and then you pay off with a treat. If you want to teach him some simple obedience commands like come and stay, finding a clicker-based basic obedience class will be a lot of help.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Apr 14 2005, 09:25 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is not how clicker training works. The clicker is like a camera...it captures the behavior you want and then you pay off with a treat. If you want to teach him some simple obedience commands like come and stay, finding a clicker-based basic obedience class will be a lot of help.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52532
[/B][/QUOTE]

This website might help explain clicker training a little better. ClickerSolutions Training Articles


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 14 2005, 06:17 AM
> *The Culture Clash is a wonderful book to read especially for first time dog owners. It really explains how dogs think and how to train them using that knowledge. One of the points Donaldson makes early on that many owners make the mistake of treating their dog like a human baby and pay they price later on. I think it's especially an easy trap to fall into with Maltese and other toy dogs.
> 
> The MO thread was so sad. When Sophie's mom announced her decision to turn Sophie over to rescue, I doubt she had even talked to any rescue groups yet. Most of the Maltese rescue groups, like Northcentral, will not take a dog who has bitten. They just can't take the risk. A dog whose behavior is allowed to escalate to the point of biting is basically given a death sentence. Passing the problem on to another person just shifts the responsibility but very often doesn't solve the problem, especially because former owners usually aren't totally honest with potential adopters. A gal who works in my doctor's office adopted a 3 year old Maltese a few years back who was being given up supposedly because of a divorce. She displayed aggressive (food protectiveness, etc.) behavior right away, but they didn't think it was that serious until her husband rolled over into "her" space in the bed one night and she darn near took his nose off!  So she was passed on to some other unsuspecting person......
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52509*


[/QUOTE]

That was very sad. I didn't know that rescue groups wouldn't take a dog that has bites. I tried telling her that her dog should be tested for hypothyroidism, which from what I understand is fairly common and hair loss is one of the symptoms (as well as sudden onset of agression). However, one posterer made some awfully rude remarks and then the whole thread was taken off.

I will try reading the The Culture Clash. Thank you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have also read that puppy mill dogs often start showing aggressive behavior when they reach adulthood, around a year or so. As I remember, though, Sophie was older, wasn't she?

I know someone asked her if the children could possibly have hurt Sophie, but she swore they hadn't. I know I may be unpopular for saying this, but I don't think a Maltese and small children are a good mix. When my youngest turned 3 and we were finally ready for a dog, I had my heart set on a small dog like a Shitz Tsu or English Cocker. I spoke to my vet about it and he said the rule was "the smaller the child, the bigger the dog". He strongly discouraged me from getting a small dog and told me to get a mixed breed - they were the best with children.

I took his advice and adopted my Petie, a Golden Retreiver mix from the SPCA. He looked exactly like a Golden puppy as he never got bigger than 35 pounds - perfect size for younger children. He was the first mixed breed dog I had ever had. He was also the best dog I could have chosen for my family. My son still refers to him as his "brother"! He had an absolutely bomb proof personality around children.

I also don't think a Maltese would be much fun for small children. They can't really ever play with them the way my kids could play with Petie.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I have to agree with you there. I waited til our son was 7 to get Tunder. Evan has Ranger a 100lb lab to take out in the backyard and play with. They love to, I don't even know what to call what they do but they have fun. Tunder on the other hand is completely mommy's dog, while Ranger goes hunting, camping and all over with hubby and son. I think that is fair.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think that's very fair! Lady is my "empty nester" dog and I don't have to share her with anybody!

My daughter has a 100 pound black Lab who is wonderful. Whe they found out she was pregnant, they were worried about his size with a baby. Mutley is just amazing with Sarah. He is so gentle and well-behaved when she is on the floor in her bouncy chair. She was crying in her crib and Mutley jumped over the gate to her room and lay bedside her crib until her Daddy came to get her. I'm sure Mutley will be wonderful about her as she grows and not mind a tail pulling or 2!


----------

